# Some good flavor and aroma articles



## Alex (29/8/15)

More Articles I Found, Plus A Textbook (self.DIY_eJuice)

submitted 4 months ago by rlaitinen

Here's the Google Drive link[1]

These are pretty indepth, and while (obviously) none pertain directly to eliquids, it's possible to glean some useful info from them if you're into the flavor and aroma molecule aspect of DIY. There are a few articles each about green tea, tobacco and vanilla flavors. Plus a few individual articles about banana, lychee, mango, and others.

It also contains a copy of the textbook Chemistry and Technology of Flavours and Fragrances.

I hope you find them useful.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/31fb3h/more_articles_i_found_plus_a_textbook/

Reactions: Like 3


----------

